# lightweight wind/rain jacket that is breathable?



## shredmx (Dec 11, 2013)

any suggestions for a lightweight hooded wind/rain jacket that is breathable? used my one industries windbreaker/jacket last night and was soaked it does not breathe very well.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I was just getting ready to ask the same questions. I need exactly what you describe for a muiti-day off road trip. So far, the Showers Pass Crossover sounds like the ticket, but I've yet to try one on.


----------



## shredmx (Dec 11, 2013)

Those jackets look pretty ugly. Was hoping for something in black.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Men's Quasar™ Pullover | MountainHardwear.com
Watch the vid for breathability info.
http://www.mountainhardwear.com/DryQ_Elite.html

Some sizes in black are 186.

This product was developed to be breathable/waterproof under heavy activity.
100% money back if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

shredmx said:


> any suggestions for a lightweight hooded wind/rain jacket that is breathable? used my one industries windbreaker/jacket last night and was soaked it does not breathe very well.


 My wife just bought one from Eddy Bauer (on sale) and I like it better than my biking specific jacket plus it was cheaper.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Try a marmot precip. It has pit-zips which help a lot with keeping you "vented" under it.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Waterproof and breathable is a combination that exists only in marketing lingo. For any physical activity, you will steam so much that no "breathable membrane" is able to keep up. Physical exercise in rain will get you wet, it's unavoidable.

IME the best compromise is a water resistant and windproof shell combined to a merino base layer. For slight showers you'll stay dry, water resistant shells without any membrane are much lighter and breathable. In prolonged and/or harder rain it'll let some water through, but so slowly that you won't be cold, especially as wool retains pretty good insulation even when wet.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Saul Lumikko said:


> Waterproof and breathable is a combination that exists only in marketing lingo. For any physical activity, you will steam so much that no "breathable membrane" is able to keep up. Physical exercise in rain will get you wet, it's unavoidable.


This.

If I'm walking or backpacking in the rain, I can moderate my pace enough to stay dry under a hard shell. Riding is too energetic, so I prefer a water resistant softshell. One made from a stretch woven fabric and without a membrane (for breathability).


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree there's no such thing as a waterproof and breathable anything. I have found, however, that a very well ventilated waterproof jacket, i.e., long zip pits and a back flap works for me during downpours. What interests me about the Showers Pass jacket is that it appears to be well ventilated, and it has a hood that fits below the helmet, which is what I'm really after


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Endura - Products


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Like the others said. Its pointless to try and stay dry wearing a waterproof shell. The most important thing is being able to keep warm. I usually do pack a gortex shell if its cold the weather is iffy , or I am going way into the backcountry. For two reasons, one as a wind barrier, two if I have a mechanical problem and end up walking I have better protection from the elements. I have a light weight merino wool base layer I will also bring if the temps are a bit on the chilly side. If its downright cold I have a merino wool sweater that gets added to.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

eVent is the one waterproof breathable fabric I've had good experiences on a bike. It does breathe well - so much so that my jacket doesn't have pit zips or other venting.

My eVent jacket is fitted so I use it on the road.

For MTB use I use a couple light shell windbreakers that don't pretend to be waterproof, but they do keep a bunch of the rain off me and more importantly they keep me warm. Underneath I wear some wicking fabric so that I stay reasonably comfortable and when the rain stops and I stash the jacket I can dry out fast.

This works for 2-3hr rides where I can get back into a warm car/house at the end.

If I ran across a well priced eVent MTB shell I'd buy one.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

"Waterproof breathable" is a bit of a misnomer. "Waterproof, but more breathable than a plastic bag" is far more accurate. Personally, I lean toward softshells for high-output activities like biking. They cut the wind, will help keep you from freezing when you stop, and make it easier to get away without using an insulating base layer. They are also dramatically more breathable than waterproof-breathable gear. Even tightly-woven wool does a great job in this area. I have a Smartwool jacket that is not very windproof, but does a great job on long climbs in the rain. Soaked to the bone, putting out a lot of effort, but still mostly comfortable. For fast descents or windy rides, out comes the light waterproof plastic bag jacket with pit zips. 

The only time I use the hoods on my jackets is when I'm going to be standing around for a while and it's cold+windy. For cycling, I find that having a hood over my helmet is very annoying.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I've heard good things about Polartec Neoshell. The Sugoi RSX is allegedly what you are looking for. I've heard on one guy who swears by it. A cheaper non bike option is from EMS.

RSX NeoShell® Jacket | SUGOI Performance Apparel

http://www.ems.com/product/index.jspproductId=12441077&lmdn=Brand&cp=3707807.12019738.3690144

I just wear a softshell and get wet.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, Neoshell seems to be one of the highest-praised of the new crop of fabrics. I have yet to try it, however.

I bought a Patagonia softshell made of Powershield last fall, and I've been very happy with it for riding and XC skiing. It was on close-out because they've moved to Powershield Pro for more wind resistance, but I prefer the higher breathability for riding. Plus it's bright orange, which I wanted for riding in elk season.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

For those who use shoftshells, do you find all the mud getting on your shell in wet conditions ruins it for water repellency? I know of the several shells I have once they get washed to many times (using proper detergent, not tide) they don't repel water very well. I have a nice bright orange shell I wore when I was in Search and Rescue that I have been thinking of using for MTB, but don't know if I want to donate a $200 jacket to get ruined after 2 muddy rides? Thoughts?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My Schoeller Softshell from MEC dosn't repel much water before it starts to soak through. I treated it with Nikwax softshell treatment but didn't notice much difference. We did a big climb in light rain last night and I just wore a thin merino top under a wicking T on the way up. I got wet but didn't overheat. On the way down and the 9km road home I wore the wet merino and the softshell. Comfortable enough even though my shirt was wet.

These guys do custom Neoshell jackets and the price looks okay.

Foxwear | Custom Sized Sports Outerwear | Made in Salmon, ID


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

My Patagucci Torrentshell does double duty on the bike when I need it. It's light enough to fit in a daypack/camelbak and keeps me relatively dry and it has underarm pit zips to vent out heat. I only use is if I get caught out on an extended rain storm or at a top and it's windy and cold.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

dfrink said:


> For those who use shoftshells, do you find all the mud getting on your shell in wet conditions ruins it for water repellency? I know of the several shells I have once they get washed to many times (using proper detergent, not tide) they don't repel water very well. I have a nice bright orange shell I wore when I was in Search and Rescue that I have been thinking of using for MTB, but don't know if I want to donate a $200 jacket to get ruined after 2 muddy rides? Thoughts?


Washing will degrade the DWR. Drying on a decent heat will help restore it, but you are "using" it up. You can use one of those DWR treatments to help restore it. YMMV on how that will work.

This is part of the reason I use windbreakers for trail riding vs. springing for expensive gear.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Travis Bickle said:


> I've heard good things about Polartec Neoshell. The Sugoi RSX is allegedly what you are looking for. I've heard on one guy who swears by it. A cheaper non bike option is from EMS.
> 
> RSX NeoShell® Jacket | SUGOI Performance Apparel
> 
> ...


I have one and it is very good. Breathes better than any membrane type jacket I have had and I have tried many. And the DWR so far has been stellar.


----------



## KR65 (Sep 8, 2013)

My apologies for bringing up an old thread...

Question - can anyone recommend a good, NON-biking specific lightweight softshell that's water resistant and comes in Hi-Viz yellow?

I know the Endura Pakajak would probably fit the bill. I'm looking for a regular jacket that can be used for situations other than biking (don't want a jacket that's longer in the back).

Thanks!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.*****sportinggoods.com/p...6646.4413887.4413986.4413878.4413998.13243336


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

I have ridden dirt bikes for along time and the klim stowaway jacket is great mtb also!
Klim.com


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I just ordered an EMS Helix jacket. They are on sale fo 239 plus a 20% off code (COLUMBUS). It is Polartech Neoshell like the Sugoi RSX but is a normal mountain parka style, not bike specific. This years model has pit zips and fixes a problem with the zipper. I'm going to try it for mountain biking and if it dosn't work out then I've got a great rain, and hiking jacket. More to follow in a few weeks.

EMS Men's Helix Jacket - Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

*The Dream*

I lust after this jacket, but it's sooooo expensive. Uses eVent membrane, I think it'd make a very good all-purpose jacket for living/working/riding in the North Shore.









ZAJO Karakorum Jacket


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

ChristianCoté said:


> I lust after this jacket, but it's sooooo expensive.


350 Euro, 😢


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> 350 Euro, 


You callin' me a square, Travis?

You talkin' to me?

Edit: Joke don't work when the emote works...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The description from Wiggle.

A light weight, waterproof and extremely breathable MTB jacket engineered for tours and enduro events. The Gore-Tex Active shell construction provides complete weather protection with a zip-off hood, slim fit and performance features.

Unfortunately for touring and enduro. I don't tour, although it is pretty cool. I did an enduro race, but just that one time. I really need a jacket for trail and all mountain. 

Yesterday we got caught out and it was so wet I would have worn a garbage bag if I had one. Yes you are going to get wet riding in the rain but you can minimize it and stay warm.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

KR65 said:


> My apologies for bringing up an old thread...
> 
> Question - can anyone recommend a good, NON-biking specific lightweight softshell that's water resistant and comes in Hi-Viz yellow?
> 
> ...


Late reply but check out the Race Face Chute. The Team edition is bright yellow. Its a cycling jacket but it does not look like one, has pit zips and it doesn't have a longer tail.
Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> The description from Wiggle.
> 
> A light weight, waterproof and extremely breathable MTB jacket engineered for tours and enduro events. The Gore-Tex Active shell construction provides complete weather protection with a zip-off hood, slim fit and performance features.
> 
> ...


I carry a small compact jacket like this:

Race Face Nano Pullover (Men's) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

... in my hydration packs. It's saved my bacon more than once when it rained unexpectedly or was super cold in winter and I under-dressed.

Wouldn't be my first choice for leaving the house knowing it was going to pour all ride, but great to have on hand for the unexpected.

You can find similar unbranded windshells for $30-$40.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

...


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

I use a Mountain Hardware jacket made with Gore Packlite. I'm kinda a Goretex snob, I've tried a few other types and they didn't last. I think the current batch of materials are now pretty good, but Gore has never done me wrong. 
And for DWR renewal I swear by McNett ReviveX. Wash clothes well, and make sure its thoroughly rinsed. I've run gear that I'm renewing through rinse cycle more than twice sometimes. Spray on ReviveX and for best results run through dryer.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

You know, it's sad, I swung by North Face yesterday to see if I could pick up a new Verto packable windbreaker (very light and thin, one pock, hood, packs down into a liitle sleeve attached to it to about the size of a baseball, weighs nothing) and it seems like they discontinued it. That was my favourite for keeping in the pack on those days when you had no idea what weather to expect, a frequent occurrence in Vancouver.

I hate when companies do that. It's probably been replaced by some inferior, 'new-and-improved' version by now.


----------



## chubmackerel (Sep 22, 2014)

eb1888 said:


> Men's Quasar™ Pullover | MountainHardwear.com
> Watch the vid for breathability info.
> Mountain Hardwear | Dry.Q Elite
> 
> ...


I have an older mountainhardware jacket, very pleased with the function and quality.Having enormous under arm zippered vents is the reason,the "Conduit" fabric is top notch.owned this jacket for about a decade.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

Arcteryx Beta AR - just picked up a used on off the internet for $150! great jackets! now I dont care if it get dirty! yahoo!


----------



## Balto78 (Oct 1, 2013)

ChristianCoté said:


> You know, it's sad, I swung by North Face yesterday to see if I could pick up a new Verto packable windbreaker (very light and thin, one pock, hood, packs down into a liitle sleeve attached to it to about the size of a baseball, weighs nothing) and it seems like they discontinued it. That was my favourite for keeping in the pack on those days when you had no idea what weather to expect, a frequent occurrence in Vancouver.
> 
> I hate when companies do that. It's probably been replaced by some inferior, 'new-and-improved' version by now.


If you just want wind resistance, the Patagonia Houdini is supposed to be very good and extremely compact. I had an Arcteryx Squamish which was a little less compact but a little nicer IMO.

I ended up returning it though because for the way I used it (a 'just in case' jacket to keep in the pack) I decided I would rather have something that was waterproof, even though that meant a little bigger, a little heavier, a little less breathable. I went with the OR Helium II and I've been really happy with it. I haven't had to use it, but the OR lifetime warranty is a big part of why I went with them.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Henrik83 said:


> Strange thing, I'm not getting wet, or cold. Even thou I use my jacket for 90% trail/AM. But sure, if you really overdress underneath you will get wet from the inside, but can't blame the jacket for that can you?


Of course if you put a little less effort into riding instead of going full blast, it will reduce sweating. I have managed to ride in the rain and stay dry and warm inside a waterproof membrane jacket - by riding a bit slower.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Balto78 said:


> If you just want wind resistance, the Patagonia Houdini is supposed to be very good and extremely compact. I had an Arcteryx Squamish which was a little less compact but a little nicer IMO.
> 
> I ended up returning it though because for the way I used it (a 'just in case' jacket to keep in the pack) I decided I would rather have something that was waterproof, even though that meant a little bigger, a little heavier, a little less breathable. I went with the OR Helium II and I've been really happy with it. I haven't had to use it, but the OR lifetime warranty is a big part of why I went with them.


That Helium II does look pretty attractive. Maybe I'll give it a shot if I can't find a Verto on clearance somewhere.


----------

